
iOS 6 and OS X 10.8.2 Now Available - yottabyte47
http://www.apple.com/support/
======
jpxxx
The native iOS 6 Maps are just short of wretched. No transit directions,
unhelpful default views, a dramatically weaker points of interest database,
weaker scrolling performance, and a busier UI that doesn't add anything of
great use.

It's a rather big turd in an otherwise delicious punchbowl, and it is going to
become a real-world talking point about iPhones starting today.

~~~
drivebyacct2
I saw someone tweet (and someone I follow retweet) this: "Nine years ago
Safari was released: a fringe browser that didn't run sites for IE well.
Today, its engine powers everything. Now think maps."

I laughed and then felt really, really bad for them.

It's unbelievable the way people react to criticism. (in any cases, not just
Apple/iPhone)

~~~
jpxxx
Trojankitten is extraordinarily astute and her opinion is not to be dismissed
as partisanship. She is correct in that Maps are a fundamental and incredibly
important platform service that will only become moreso over time.

Doesn't change how much they suck today, though.

~~~
drivebyacct2
I have no idea who this person is other than guessing she is a female from her
profile picture. It's also not the first tweet I've found to be completely
off-base and ironically, the second today. The tweet about
intro/extrovertedness is just flatly wrong.

I have no reason to take her tweet as anything but what it is. In context with
her other tweets, I feel pretty damn safe in calling it at least a bit
partisan. A quick scan of the first above-the fold tweets shows another
conversation that is blatantly intentionally down-playing the badness of the
iOS6 maps.

edit: I mean, I haven no stake in this, as I've said I have no idea who this
person is, but you can't read through that feed and tell me with an honest
tone that it's not biased. It's blatantly pro-Apple tweet, anti-Google tweet,
ambiguous tweet about Microsoft competing with Google. Repeat.

edit2: I've devolved into an off-topic rant about some random Twitter account.
I apologize. I'll merely conclude that likening iOS6 Maps to Safari (and
really WebKit) as a response to how bad Maps is... is pretty desperate in my
opinion.

~~~
jpxxx
Yes it's biased, she's deeply opinionated, yes she's an opinioneer, etc... But
she's still got a piece of the truth in hand: Maps are important, they're only
becoming moreso, and Apple is extremely unlikely to sit on their ass now that
they've launched their own stack. (especially once their customer satisfaction
numbers start plopping, which they will)

~~~
drivebyacct2
Now that is a much more palatable and understandable angle. I completely agree
that it makes sense for Apple to take it in house. I completely sympathize
that is a monumental (literally, World-sized) problem to tackle and that for a
first-release, this is probably admirable of Apple.

I guess I still don't buy that Apple Maps are going to become the ubiquitous
success that WebKit is.

There's one of two implications at hand:

1\. It will be the best thing ever because Apple made it (which makes me
immensely sad and is why I groaned at this tweet).

2\. It will become a staple used by everyone like WebKit.

I don't see any chance of #2 happening as that would require Apple to license
that data, or make it a service, or a reusable component for others to use. I
can't think of anything that Apple does so with currently, nor any movement
from them to make that seem like a logical choice.

Thus, again, I'm left wondering where on Earth someone comes up with
correlating iOS6 Maps and WebKit.

~~~
glhaynes
I don't think her point is that it's going to get used in lots of other
projects but that it will grow to be a big success, and one that people will
look back on and say "Apple was right to set off on this weird-seeming path
back then." We'll see, of course.

(I say this as somebody that was shocked that Apple didn't build Safari 1.0 on
top of Mozilla/Gecko. KHTML?!)

~~~
drivebyacct2
I mean, in that regard I hope she's right. I hope that Apple brings Google
Maps some serious competition and obviously, for my iOS breathren, I hope that
their maps experience continues to be enhanced.

But we all know that, right? Maybe this was just a response to "iOS Maps sux.
Apple sux." type comments? I'm not sure. It's hard for me to believe how polar
peoples' opinions still are on iOS and Android to have to have these silly
conversations.

------
ck2
Finally _input type="file"_ (file uploading) is supported on
iPhone/iPad/iTouch devices natively in mobile Safari.

About darn time - took how many years?

~~~
masklinn
2012 - 2007 = 5

About 5?

~~~
nsheridan
Witchcraft!

------
sirn
_OS X 10.8.2: Adds an option to discard the changes in the original document
when choosing Save As_

Glad to see Apple finally address this issue!

Previous discussion: <https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4339609>

Edit: the problem with color profile on SSD drive with FileVault enabled[1]
seems fixed also.

[1]: <http://forums.macrumors.com/showthread.php?t=1401741>

------
nachteilig
Google, if you're reading this: _Please_ release your maps app for iOS. I
can't upgrade to iOS 6 until you do, and switching to Android isn't an option!

------
mrknmc
We are now finally able to set a song as an alarm ringtone!

~~~
philwelch
That's a bit of an antifeature. You grow to loathe the song you set as your
alarm ringtone.

------
maggit
Is this link US only or something? It only brings me to the unspectacular
regular support page: <http://i.imgur.com/g6fFz.png>

Is there another, better, link available?

~~~
pragone
I'm in the US and I get the same thing. No update available for me for OS X or
for iOS. I'm guessing they do a rolling update...?

~~~
udp
I'm in the UK and currently downloading the update for both iOS and OS X.

------
Alex3917
For those wondering, this update seems to run just fine on 3GS. The new maps
app works smoothly, and Safari loads pages either the same or else just
slightly faster than before.

(Similar results not guaranteed.)

~~~
artmageddon
I updated my 3GS to use iOS5 when it came out, and my phone has been
horrendously slow. Even just scrolling from the home screen to the search
bar(all the way to the left) would result in a 10-second delay, and sometimes
the whole phone seems to stall when I click a text field to bring up the
keyboard.

Did anyone else have a similar experience? Is it better on iOS6?

------
stuross
Updating to 10.8.2 has broken virtualbox for me. The error I'm getting is:
"VT-x is being used by another hypervisor". I'd be careful updating if you use
virtualbox for development.

~~~
slith
have you tried updating VirtualBox to 4.2? this seems to have fixed the
problems with the 10.8.2 update.

~~~
stuross
no luck. Seems like the problem occurs only for newer macbooks.
[https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=51331&...](https://forums.virtualbox.org/viewtopic.php?f=8&t=51331&start=30)

~~~
slith
Im on a iMac late 2010. So yes, the issue is with Macbooks and Macbook Air.

------
dmix
Changelog for OSX 10.8.2

<http://support.apple.com/kb/HT5460>

Looks like iMessages finally supports messages sent to iPhone.

~~~
RKearney
It always did. However, now it supports messages sent to your phone number in
addition to email addresses.

------
CWIZO
Still no update for wi-fi on macbooks and crazy fans on Airs :/ OK the fans
are a little bit more sane now since the last update, but still no in the
tolerable range. And the wi-fi seems, at least to me, to have gotten worse
with the last update. I'll update and see if it is fixed and they just didn't
bother to mention it in the announcement.

------
lectrick
1) Go to maps.google.com in Safari on your iPhone or iPad

2) Hit Yes when it wants to know your location

3) Hit Yes when it pesters you to add it as an icon (for once, it's not
bothering me). The icon is snazzy.

4) Enjoy your almost-as-good-as-the-app-was mobile Google Maps experience.
Complete with transit directions.

------
mgkimsal
Didn't see any word on battery life fixes in 10.8.2 - any notes on this?

~~~
JohnBooty
Here, let me Google that for you. The first Google result was this article,
"OS X 10.8.2 Restores Notebook Battery Life to OS X Lion Levels."

[http://www.macrumors.com/2012/09/10/os-x-10-8-2-restores-
not...](http://www.macrumors.com/2012/09/10/os-x-10-8-2-restores-notebook-
battery-life-to-os-x-lion-levels/)

In the future, if we're not around to look things up for you - give it a try
sometime. <http://google.com>

~~~
JohnBooty
I was downvoted, but not the guy asking easily-Googleable questions. Right.

So, I guess it's clear: we want more people asking stuff that can be answered
by the first Google search result... by the article title itself.

Got it.

~~~
iman453
It's not what you said, it's the way you said it.

~~~
JohnBooty
Non-rhetorical question: How do we say "Please, perform a cursory Google
search before posting questions like that."

That's less snarky, but still pretty snarky. It's hard to sugarcoat the fact
that the parent poster literally didn't read the title of the first Google
result.

~~~
maggit
I guess maybe something like "I did a Google search for 'x y z', and it turned
up the following relevant-looking results: ..."?

I think anybody can get the subtext "and it wouldn't be hard for you to do the
same" out of that :)

------
dfc
I am not an iPhone user. Can someone explain "Do Not Disturb"? I think I am
missing something, I thought that was what the switch was on the side of the
old iphones?

~~~
high5ths
The switch on the side of the phone was just a "silencer," without any fine-
grained control. "Do Not Disturb" is a more intelligent kind of silencer -- it
silences emails, texts, and any sort of app notifications, but you can let it
selectively allow phone calls through (either "Everybody," "All my contacts,"
or just your "Favorites"), and it has a feature to allow repeated calls
through (if someone calls you, then calls back a couple minutes later).

My iPhone is my only phone, so I want it to ring whenever somebody calls me,
but I don't want my phone beeping with emails and texts all night. Previously,
the only way to accomplish this would have been either to set all sounds
except the ringtone to "Silent" (manually changing every sound) or to leave
all sounds happening, but plug in a pair of headphones at night (which makes
all notification sounds except the ringtone go through the headphones). I've
been doing this for months, but it's obviously a pain.

"Do Not Disturb" is the solution I've been looking for.

~~~
dfc
Whenever I think it is finally time to ditch my Blackberry and get an
android/iphone I see something like this and it makes me change my mind. I
would really enjoy a lot of the features that the iphone/android have but for
the most part I really only use my phone for calls, emails and light web
surfing.

Please tell me that Android has a similar feature?

------
X-Istence
"Adds an option to discard the changes in the original document when choosing
Save As"

Well, that solves one problem that everyone here on HN was complaining about.

------
endlessvoid94
How might I upgrade from iOS 6 beta to iOS 6 release? My phone says "up to
date", even though I'm positive it isn't.

~~~
jevinskie
I don't think the betas let you do OTA upgrades. You have to jump into Xcode
or iTunes to get the released iOS 6. Of course the GM really is what was
release today so no need to update if you're running that.

------
mishmax
Anyone know when XCode 4.5 will be out?

~~~
jfernandez
The GM SDK and accompanying XCode came out the same day as they announced the
new device but it was only available through the developer program afaik (i.e.
not through App Store).

------
interg12
I'm excited to finally have the Yelp! maps integration.

~~~
pkulak
Don't get too excited... [http://dashes.com/anil/2012/09/who-benefits-from-
ios6s-crapp...](http://dashes.com/anil/2012/09/who-benefits-from-ios6s-crappy-
maps.html)

~~~
rimantas

      > Apple made this maps change despite its shortcomings
      > because they put their own priorities for corporate
      > strategy ahead of user experience. 
    

So Anil knows what was going on between Google and Apple (Google license for
maps expired this year) to claim this?

------
circa
maps.google.com and saved to home screen works pretty well. its almost like
the old maps app.

